# Farcela G3 Scratch Remover Paste Review



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

When the package arrived it was a pleasantly surprised to lift out of the envelope a very professionally presented and attractively packaged 'G3 Scratch Remover Paste' and applicator. The applicator moulds to the hand straight away with a reassuring level of grip to ensure even pressure on the paintwork.

















For this review the test subject was an extremely swirly Colorado Red Mondeo Zetec-S. There were some deep scratches along with the established swirl marks. The car was de-tarred and clayed prior to application to ensure that the 'G3 Scratch Remover Paste' was working directly on the swirls and that there was no risk of adding additional swirls. Following carefully drying a square was marked off using masking tape on the bonnet to allow a comparison to be easily drawn between the treated and un-treated paintwork.

















On application of the 'G3 Scratch Remover Paste' the applicator was moistened with one spray of quick detailer and 3 pea sized drops of product were added to the applicator and applied to the paintwork with firm pressure in an up-and-down movement followed by a side-to-side motion to ensure coverage. The product dried out reasonably quickly and felt heavy in the application however the applicator was spritized again with quick detailer (water could be used) and reapplied to the remaining paste on the paintwork. This allowed the work time to be increased and this process was repeated one more time. On the last pass, the paste was worked until it began to clear clear. The application of the detailer eased the application and prolonged the work time of the product.

















Once this first pass was completed, a deep pile microfiber cloth was used to wipe the remaining residue from the paintwork and the results were impressive. On initial inspection around 65% of the light washing swirls had been removed.

A second pass was then undertaken using the same technique as before with a couple of passes and then a spritz of detailer and then continue the application. With this pass approximately 70% reduction in light wash swirls was achieved.

















Although a rotary polisher was available it was decided that it should not be tested with the product. The benefit of this product is that this is a product that can produce significant improvement to the quality of a cars paintwork without the requirement to own and know how to operate a machine polisher. Anybody can achieve substantial improvements to the gloss and clarity of paintwork with average effort.










'G3 Scratch Remover Paste' allows paintwork depth to be restored and wash inflicted scratches and other minor scratches to be removed with minimal effort. 'G3 Scratch Remover Paste' allows the safe restoration of clarity to paintwork that previously would have involved substantial amounts of filler rich polishes or a machine polish. The difference is that the finish from this product is not simply reliant on fillers and it comes highly recommended.

Overall Product recommendation	: 8/10
Would you recommend this product : Yes


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done,...:thumb:

Tried the paste on small scratches but not tried a larger panel.
Impressed with the paste and happy to use on the odd scratches, have tried the bottled version but need some more testing on the black VAG paint...:wall:


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow! That correction looks nicely done.

It is a large section covered. is this advisable? i thought this product was to cover like small scratches etc?


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

i think that it is primarily designed to work on small sections but I wanted to see how it would cope with bigger sections and I found that the QD allowed me to work the product for longer over the bigger section. Plus I figure that if it can do this over a bigger section then spot correction is well within its grasp!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Similar to the results we were seeing with it (really need to get it written up, but lesson planning comes first) - by hand, it could certainly make a difference to general swirls!

Have you tried it by machine? If not, give it a go - on a general cutting pad, it makes a superb cutting compound!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i found it a great improvement on a swirled car.. followed up with paint renovator for more shine..

good call for the halfords shopping guys who are more likely to buy the g3 range as they know the name


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Similar to the results we were seeing with it (really need to get it written up, but lesson planning comes first) - by hand, it could certainly make a difference to general swirls!
> 
> Have you tried it by machine? If not, give it a go - on a general cutting pad, it makes a superb cutting compound!


I knew you were itching to use it on machine...:lol:
You need to write up and email them by the end of the Month Dude... took me a few weeks to get round to writing mine...:lol: last one done this morning... mind there is another i should do also...:lol: Mind i need to test it First...:wall:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Should be able to put it together before the end of the month.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> Should be able to put it together before the end of the month.


No way your far too Busy Dude.... Rocket Man...:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

twoscoops, how did you find the white pad that came with the product? I found it more effective than a traditional yellow applicator, just wondering what other findings were


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Blimey the old G3,:buffer:

Been around many years, Was using this in my Bodyshop days 25 years ago.

Always keep a tub though as it's a very formidable cutting paste with a rotary.

Can be messy though.

Russ


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Anmarube said:


> Blimey the old G3,:buffer:
> 
> Been around many years, Was using this in my Bodyshop days 25 years ago.
> 
> ...


This not G3 as in the bodyshop compound, Its there new consumer range that is also called G3.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Flair said:


> This not G3 as in the bodyshop compound, Its there new consumer range that is also called G3.


What's the difference, any idea.

Looks exactly the same, especially spread on the panel.

Can send the op some if he want's to do a comparison.

Russ


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> twoscoops, how did you find the white pad that came with the product? I found it more effective than a traditional yellow applicator, just wondering what other findings were


I really like the white applicator pad... Nice firm but not mega mega firm... cleans up well also and i have had it through the wash @ 60 Degrees no problem...:thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Anmarube said:


> What's the difference, any idea.
> 
> Looks exactly the same, especially spread on the panel.
> 
> ...


It's alot different, the way it works and how you use it and the finish it leaves. The new Scratch remover paste is devolped for use by hand and uses diminishing abbrasives, It's alot easier to work with as made for general public use. According to Farecla it's more based on G4.


----------



## Starck (May 6, 2011)

What happens when you give the panel an IPA wipedown? Is the G3 filling or polishing?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Excuse me for putting another product into comparison. I see AG Paint Renovator sold here in Turkey, and the original Farecla G3. But we haven't got new G3 range yet. 

Does anybody have an idea on how this G3 Scratch Remover compares to AG's Paint Renovator?


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I wondered how it would cope by machine so I am looking forward to your review of it Dave.



Dave KG said:


> Similar to the results we were seeing with it (really need to get it written up, but lesson planning comes first) - by hand, it could certainly make a difference to general swirls!
> 
> Have you tried it by machine? If not, give it a go - on a general cutting pad, it makes a superb cutting compound!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Dave I liked the white pad supplied with the product. It gave a very confident grip and you could really feel the bite that it gave. I did find that due to its 'dimple' design there was a requirement to give it a clean out to remove the paste build up.

Altogether it was definitely an improvement on the standard yellow pads and I really felt in control of the paste and bite with the pad.

Tim



Dave KG said:


> twoscoops, how did you find the white pad that came with the product? I found it more effective than a traditional yellow applicator, just wondering what other findings were


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

After a wipe down I found that the G3 was correcting rather than filling. It is not like SRP, it has a fair amount of bite and definitely reduces minor wash swirls!



Starck said:


> What happens when you give the panel an IPA wipedown? Is the G3 filling or polishing?


----------



## clioLuke (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry to bring another comparison to the table, but is it worth replacing ssr2.5 with it? im gonna be using it by hand btw


----------

